# The tiger pattern wood need not bundled slingshot【By LSP】



## laoshupi (Feb 4, 2014)

This is a wooden slingshot I do for the customer, the pattern is very beautiful, like the tiger fur patterns. Wood, high density, high hardness, can sink into the water. Do not need to bound rubber band, rubber band is very convenient installation. Thank you watch! :wave:


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wooo, nice!! That's a sweet looking shooter!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice carving!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 1, 2013)

This is very nice and cute slingshot. How much do you ask for piece like this?


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

very nice slinghsot, you are true craftsman!

jazz


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Another beauty very well done


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Very nicely done&#8230;&#8230;LBH2


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Very very very nice...


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful. I like it a lot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Double wow, what a nice wood shooter, looks gorgeous :thumbsup:


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## rtaylor129 (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow that looks awesome!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice!


----------

